# Solus API manager - Now what?



## xmob (Jun 19, 2013)

Help me out here guys.

I've sunk a lot of time into creating a VM manager that uses the Solus API.  This was born out of necessity for me to keep track of my VMs and I kinda got carried away.

With all the recent goings on, I can see providers start moving away from Solus.  The question is, do I continue with this little project of mine?  It was/is VERY near to a beta release.  Now I'm wondering if it's even worth bothering.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 19, 2013)

If you give that really, really good security, yes continue it. I for one am not ditching SolusVM at this exact moment


----------



## Shados (Jun 19, 2013)

xmob said:


> Help me out here guys.
> 
> I've sunk a lot of time into creating a VM manager that uses the Solus API.  This was born out of necessity for me to keep track of my VMs and I kinda got carried away.
> 
> ...


Well, you don't have to abandon the whole project even if SolusVM were to vanish tomorrow; just adapt it to support other APIs/backends .


----------



## rds100 (Jun 19, 2013)

You can't rely on providers giving you access to the SolusVM API. Some may want to block it, for security reasons, etc.


----------



## peterw (Jun 20, 2013)

You should work on it. Even if SolusVM does not care about security, the system itself is usefull. Your product would be a secure and lean webfrontend connected through the API to a SolusVM which is not connected to the internet.


----------



## xmob (Jun 20, 2013)

It has been created with other APIs in mind, I'm just not aware of any others. Except Stallion, of course, which it does work with.


Security was a primary concern. All the important data is encrypted using a function of the login password (not going into too much detail). For this reason there is NO password reset functionality. Passwords can be changed but lost passwords cannot be recovered.


----------

